# Swarm traps and wax moths?



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I had also wondered about this. I have heard that wax moths are not a problem in my area until late June but I have not confirmed that with experience. I am going to be setting out several swarm traps and do have old comb to put into a few but do not want to waste the comb if wax moths are just going to destroy it.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Wax foundation will have little to no effect at improving your odds at catching a swarm. It may even reduce your odds. If a scout enters your trap she may not be able to determine the size of the cavity and leave because it appears small. Many use foundationless or starter strips.

Wax moths usually don't mess with foundation or starter strips. 

When you get some comb spray it with BT "Bacillus thuringiensis", search beesources and read the threads. Don't use comb with any pollen in it even with BT wax moths seem to get in it. Small pieces of comb will improve your odds, so save your burr comb and any cut out pieces. 

Here is a link to T Seeley baited hives, there are other things you can do to improve your odds;

https://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/2653/2/Bait Hives for Honey Bees.pdf


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Wax moths won't bother a waxed coated foundation. Set one in the side of the bait hive. Bees can smell very well. To store drawn comb, I leave them in the super and stack them on the side of the super so light and air can pass through. I store them in my pole barn. No issues so far.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

If you have a mentor or friendly beek, ask them for a piece of burr comb and propolis, use a heat gun to melt it slightly in the bat hive


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Spray any old comb you're using in a swarm tram with BT http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ri-BTA-for-treating-Wax-Moth&highlight=powder. If wax moth larva in any stage eat it, the BT activates and the larva is eaten from within. Problem solved. It's organic and harmless to bees, bee larva, and humans, and ...well everything but caterpillars.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Just to Clarify! There are many different strains of , Bacillus Thuringensis, (BT) the strain you want for wax moths is Bacillus Thuringensis, Aizwai It is sold under the trade name Xen-tari. Manufactured by Volant Biosciences


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is one source of BT online:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CZ1MOM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


A little goes a long way. Team up with other local beekeepers or club members to split the cost.

PAHunter62


----------

